# Broken groove on AC110 motor casing



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

Please help if you can or share your thoughts on this problem I've encountered.

I removed the motor casing from the basket of the AC110 yesterday shortly after receiving it from delivery.

I twisted it counter clockwise to properly remove the motor casing and the locking groove broke off.

How and Why?

I have an AC20 currently running and I do see a difference between the two locking grooves.

That fish place - That pet place is now taking zero responsibility for this and would like me to directly report to Hagen. Their returns & exchanges apparently do not meet my criteria and I'll discuss about their customer service later or maybe I have already. Check out their returns & exchanges.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/FAQ/returns-exchanges#!returns-exchanges

Not a very good experience I had with these guys.

Please help by taking photos of your locking groove on your AC110 motor casing for clear evidence.

I'm doing the same now and will be reporting to Hagen shortly.

Thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If you just bought it, return it to the same store as being defective. If they won't exchange it, never shop there again. I assume its been under 30 days since you bought it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Based on the link you provided, they have a very clear return/refund policy. I've never dealt with them, but the policies they have are not unusual. I don't know if they actually honor these policies, but they certainly state them very clearly.

They have a return option for products that become defective within 30 days of purchase, unless the manufacturer is the only warrantor, in which case you have to deal with the manufacturer regardless of the number of days. 

They also require that you obtain a return authorization from them before you send anything back. This can be a pain for the customer if they are not prompt in issuing the RA#, but is not an unusual requirement. Many companies insist on this to help manage their returns. If the way they choose to handle returns is not what you want, then don't buy from places that have this type of policy. 

You did not say if it is within the 30 days, or if Hagen's warranty is the only one for the product, in which case you'd have had to deal with Hagen anyway. 

But I can tell you that I've had pretty good service from Hagen via their website. They answer email, and if they can help you sort it out, they will. Of five transactions with them four were just fine and the fifth will, I hope, be resolved. Nobody's perfect. But it's nothing to do with warranty claims.

Hagen may take a day or two to answer, they get a ton of mail, but if the store cannot or will not help you, Hagen should. They seem to stand behind their products quite well. If it's a recent purchase it should still be under Hagen's warranty, so hopefully they'll take care of it for you.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

also if you paid by credit card, you may have extra warranty. I got a 150 watt heater free with a tank that happened to be a stealth heater that was recalled. I contacted the company which is part of hagen and they send UPS to come pick it up and a few weeks later send me a cheque for $25. Good service in my case with the manufacturer.

The tank that it came with is another story, free 90 gallon with 150 watt heater, yeah, heater is way too small for a 90 and it came with a eheim 2217 canister filter. The tank leaked and had been patched with latex caulking, lol. The heater was too small and recalled. But the canister filter is just fine and now that I have totally taken the tank apart and rebuilt it completely, it seems to be fine. I don't mind that a free tank leaked, I just wish I had known before I had a mess so I could have rebuilt it before trying to use it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hagen is pretty good about customer service, and they are local. So, it may be a pretty quick swap for you.


----------

